# white stringy stuff on wet/dry outtake



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

i will try and post a pic of this when i can, if no one knows what i am talking about.

i don't know if it is the warmer weather, but this white stringy film stuff keeps growing from within the outtake/return of my wet/dry pump. i have little idea of what it is. after about a day i can pull more of it out of the return. it seems to grow only on the outtake and i have no idea why or what it is. i have never come across it or heard of it and have no idea why. my only guess is like some sort of fungus. parameters of tank are all fine.


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

Id be curious to hear others thoughts. I have the same thing- cherry parameters. Mine is towards the bottom of my scrubbies where it enters the return/pump side of the sump. Hard water?


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

mtuttle02 said:


> Id be curious to hear others thoughts. I have the same thing- cherry parameters. Mine is towards the bottom of my scrubbies where it enters the return/pump side of the sump. Hard water?


yes, fairly hard water. maybe mold spores? just think of that because of the increase in humidity lately.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

the return where the water comes back to the tank sits outside of the tank, so it kind of pours into it. maybe with increased humidity some (spores??) can set up there and actually grow. i put the return into the tank, so we'll see but i doubt i will get any growth. still have never come across this in years of fish keeping.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

hasn't happed, after i cleaned it out, the past few days. the weather has been a lot less humid which seems to spark it. i guess maybe some sort of spore because it has a tiny little lump in it, as well.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

primetime3wise said:


> hasn't happed, after i cleaned it out, the past few days. the weather has been a lot less humid which seems to spark it. i guess maybe some sort of spore because it has a tiny little lump in it, as well.


 I was gonna guess mold of some sort. Ive heard of that hapenning to some people with hob filters before so its possible. The best thing like you did would just be to clean it off and possibly remove the whole pipe to clean it if you can


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

damn. it never grew back on my 125g after i removed it., update: but now i have it growing on my 40g. it was NOT growing on the filter but underneath the glass lid near the top of the tank. actually now that i think it might have been growing out the top of a large sponge filter i had in the tank for cycling purpsoses. 3 of my tanks are upstairs in my bedroom, 2nd floor where it gets quite humid, so i think that may play into it. here's a pic of it i took. it was much more spread out before i removed it, kind of like the shape of a large leaf from a tree. now since i removed it, in this pic it is lumpy, but it was not like that in the tank.

any ideas? it's gross. the tank has only been up a few weeks and my water is hard, if that plays into it. also like i said it is humid out and the tank temp is a little high, like 80 or 81. the manny in the tank is fine though, as well as my parameters.

oh and i want no sarcastic comments about what it also looks kinda like


----------

